# Rainbow Endlers are so fun!



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

We got 5 of them tonight and they are so fun to watch. They swim around and then peck on the driftwood, swim around, peck, peck, peck.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love my Endlers. Did you get both genders? Pictures pictures pictures!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I love my Endlers. Did you get both genders? Pictures pictures pictures!


All boys. My son was heartbroken after he lost his betta, so he wanted to try something different.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Very cute!  What size tank?


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

Endler's are cool little fish. I keep endler's with my cherry shrimp and they get along fine.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I was going to ask whether Endlers could be with a shrimp. I have an amano my other betta tank and thought of getting one for the Endlers.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh they are cute!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My Endlers never bother my RCS. The boys are too busy bothering the girls.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> My Endlers never bother my RCS. The boys are too busy bothering the girls.


Ok, that's good to know!

We did lose 1 Endler. He was being chased around and picked on from the start. I wonder if there was something wrong with him, maybe he got naturally selected out?


----------

